# Where do I shop?



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

We are on a road trip with the trailer and I would like to find a yarn shop or two or three. First stop Quebec City for 2 days then Moncton New Brunswick, Halifax and Sydney in Nova Scotia...actually spending 8 days there travelling around so it doesn't have to be in those cities. Boston for 3 days then Syracuse for 3 and then home. Does anyone have a favourite or know if a good place. Not that I need more yarn but I would love to find something different.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Go to the yarn tab in Ravelry and enter the zip code and this will tell you for the US places where to find yarn shops.


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

Try Knit Map. http://www.knitmap.com


----------



## MJF (Mar 20, 2013)

Gini_knits said:


> Try Knit Map. http://www.knitmap.com


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This is good to know

Thanks.



amoamarone said:


> Go to the yarn tab in Ravelry and enter the zip code and this will tell you for the US places where to find yarn shops.


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

Depending on how you travel between N.S. and Boston, there are great yarn shops within a few hundred yards of Rte. 1 on the way down the coast of Maine. I'm looking foward, myself, to trying out a new one in Searsport next month. And I've promised myself at least one trip each to Over the Rainbow Yarns in Rockland and the lovely shop (can't think of the name) on Bay View St. in Camden. Bath has Halcyon Yarns, too.


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

http://www.berroco.com and click on store locator. Works the same as Knitmap


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

I would recommend calling the shop before you drive to it. The lists are not always up to date, in my experience. 
Sounds like a great trip. Have fun.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

If you are driving towards yea use and go out the Mass Pike, stop in Northampton and go to Webs! You won't need another yarn store!


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Syracuse, dislike auto correct. I should know better to read my post first!


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

Nancyn said:


> If you are driving towards yea use and go out the Mass Pike, stop in Northampton and go to Webs! You won't need another yarn store!


I have never been to a Website but some of the ladies here rave about it. Hope to check that out on the way to Syracuse. Thanks for the info.


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

Nancyn said:


> If you are driving towards yea use and go out the Mass Pike, stop in Northampton and go to Webs! You won't need another yarn store!


I have never been to a Webs but some of the ladies here rave about it. Hope to check that out on the way to Syracuse. Thanks for the info.


----------



## PugMom (Jan 11, 2013)

Check out Cricket Cove stores in N.B. I love them esp.the one at Black's Harbour but the others are great too. There is a web site for their stores, have fun. I love,love the Maritimes.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

You can check these out.
http://www.knittingonthenet.com/yarnshopreviews/nova.htm

http://www.knittingonthenet.com/yarnshopreviews/newb.htm

http://www.knitmap.com/qc

This store is in Listowel Ontario.

http://www.yarnfactoryoutlet.com/

Dick


----------



## tiffanygal (Jan 16, 2012)

LondonWul Fibre Arts, 1937 Melanson Road, Greater Lakeburn, Just on the outskirts of Moncton, is well worth the stop. Beautiful shop! The Maritimes has a number of interesting yarn stores. You will have a great time exploring!


----------



## nellie47 (Nov 27, 2011)

If you are going to New York via the Mass turnpike you should get off at the West Springfield exit and take Rte 91 North to Northampton. Get off at the 1st Northampton exit take a left at the bottom of the exit. Webs is about 1/2 a mile up on the left set way back from the road. You will fall in love.


----------

